

Could Craigslist be ramping up for a re-design? - idealform01

http://www.craigslist.org/about/craigslist_is_hiring<p>I hope so, it's been a long time coming.
======
ag_47
They've been hiring for a while now, and I've noticed they have been pushing a
lot of new changes in the last 6-12months to production.

~~~
idealform01
I will have to check out the site more often, I haven't noticed anything :/

